# Leerzeichen einfügen



## grenzreiter (7. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

eine ganz doofe Frage, die ich mit der SuFu, sollte es sie denn schon gestellt worden sein, vielleicht einfach übersehen haben:

Mein Code


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		short k = 5000;
		String waehrung = "Euro";
		float p = 3.45f;
		String  zinssatz= "Prozent"; 
		System.out.println ("Das Anfangskapitalapital beträgt" + k + waehrung);
		System.out.println ("Der Zinssatz beträgt" + p +  zinssatz);		
		System.out.println ("----------");
		
		double pdurchhundert = (1.0345);

		byte nach5 = 5;
		double zinsnach5jahren = (k*Math.pow(pdurchhundert,nach5));
		System.out.println ("Das Kapital beträgt nach 5 Jahren" + zinsnach5jahren);
		System.out.println ("----------");
		
		byte nach10 = 10;
		double zinsnach10jahren = (k*Math.pow(pdurchhundert,nach10));
		System.out.println ("Das Kapital beträgt nach 10 Jahren");
		System.out.println ("----------");

		byte nach25 = 25;
		double zinsnach25jahren = (k*Math.pow(pdurchhundert,nach25));
		System.out.println ("Das Kaptal beträgt nach 25 Jahren" + zinsnach25jahren);
		System.out.println ("----------");

		byte nach50 = 50;
		double zinsnach50jahren = (k*Math.pow(pdurchhundert,nach50));
		System.out.println ("Das Kaptal beträgt nach 50 Jahren" + zinsnach50jahren);
		System.out.println ("----------");

		byte nach100 = 100;
		double zinsnach100jahren = (k*Math.pow(pdurchhundert,nach100));
		System.out.println ("Das Kaptal beträgt nach 100 Jahren" + zinsnach100jahren);
		System.out.println ("----------");
		}

	}
```

funktioniert Einwandfrei. 

Aber, die Ausgabe schreibt mir alles zusammen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass da nicht Das Anfangskapital beträgt5000Euro" sondern "Das Anfangskapital beträgt 5000 Euro" steht?


----------



## LoR (7. Dez 2010)

```
System.out.println ("Das Anfangskapitalapital beträgt " + k + " " + waehrung);
```


----------



## dehlen (7. Dez 2010)

du musst immer bei deinen System.out.println wie im Beispiel von Lor gezeigt einfach ein Leerzeichen in den "" Anführungszeichen am Ende lassen


----------



## Landei (7. Dez 2010)

Eine Alternative (besonders bei komplizierteren Ausgaben) ist System.out.printf, auch wenn man erst einmal die ganzen Symbole lernen muss:


```
System.out.printf("Das Anfangskapitalapital beträgt %f %s%n", k, waehrung);
```


----------

